# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Frameless Glass Pool Fence

## Clubby

Hi, I'm installing a frameless channel glass pool fence.
When I'm putting the decking boards down, how close should they be to the glass?
Do i butt them up to the glass or leave a gap?
Cheers

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Leave a gap 
You wanna be able to sweep/hose around and under it I reckon.   :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

and if you are laying them parallel to the glass, you want to leave a gap for the boards to expand a little with moisture

----------


## phild01

What I have seen is the glass with a gap in front, and dropped below deck board height.

----------

